# Bryan Beach Wednesday 10/7/2009



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Got to the beach with my buddy around 7 to some sloppy conditions, but I figured eh... I've yakked in worse.
Big heardheads were abundant but we managed to snag a few good size whiting.
Rigged a HH and Whiting and yakked them out.
Cut a whiting in half and set those pieces on my surf rods on some red leaders with 14/0 hooks on them.
Cast them from the second bar in between 4 foot breakers.
Tide was going out and stayed out til about 3 and that's when one of the casted rods went off while I was bringing in a Gafftop on the other surf rod.
Ended up being a bull shark from about 5'6" to 6' (forgot my measuring tools) hitting the whiting head on a short cast from my Penn 9500SS on a 12' Penn rod.
Put up some good runs but I beached it in a bout 15 - 20 minutes because It was on a week widened 14/0 circle hook and a cable-less 4 foot 300 lb mono redfish leader so I was careful with it.
Snapped some pics and released successfully. 
Anyway ended up with 2 Gaffs around 24" and the bully.
Nothing touched the yakked baits, also the current was pulling 10 oz spiders down towards Quintana.
Always a blast.
Will post pic later.
GO TEXANS!!!


----------



## blackwaterstroker (May 29, 2009)

Nice man...I fish out their all the time and I bearly catch anything.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice, bet that was a great fight on that spinning rig...


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

is bryan beach where the brasos river comes out? live north of dallas only get to the coast 2-3times a year. love it there but first time out with a real pole is that a productive area for an out of towner?


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes i think the mouth of brazos is at the end of Bryan Beach. I heard it is a very productive area, but very dangerous because of the current and the bottom has a bunch of holes. Be safe if you head out there. I'll probably be fishing the Quintana or Surfside jetties the day before Thanksgiving. I dont feel like getting wet!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice fish!!


----------

